# Chili Party Dip



## Raine (Feb 5, 2005)

Chili Party Dip


Ingredients 

15 oz canned turkey chili without beans 
8 oz fat-free cream cheese 
4 oz canned jalapeno peppers 
1 small onion(s), finely chopped 
1/2 tsp hot pepper sauce 


Instructions 


Combine all ingredients in a saucepan.


Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until cheese melts, about 10 minutes. Yields about 1/4 cup per serving.

POINTS® Value |  1
Servings | 10


----------

